# Below Lake Houston Dam



## rjuarez (Apr 24, 2006)

Just a few of the many catfish picked up today on shad. Fished from 2:00 to 5:30pm. Approx. 55-60 caught. Not bad


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice fish good report thanks


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

Nice fish, great boat and good pic's. Shad under slip cork?
Yakfishin


----------



## rjuarez (Apr 24, 2006)

*below the dam*

Shad on the bottom, 1/0 hook and a weight is all it took. Hung up a few times. The bigger the shad the bigger the fish


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

wow ton o fun i gota boat just lik urs


----------



## megjur (Jan 4, 2006)

There is now 24,000 cubic feet per minute coming over the dam......gonna be a while till it is fishable again.


----------



## rjuarez (Apr 24, 2006)

it was rollin pretty good yesterday but the catfish didnt seem to mind. besides i dont think they will drown ha,ha,ha


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

megjur said:


> There is now 24,000 cubic feet per minute coming over the dam......gonna be a while till it is fishable again.


Where can I get a dam report on the water flow numbers being released from Lake Houston dam?


----------



## Tunafish (Jun 13, 2005)

I would like where he gets that flow number. Thanks


----------



## megjur (Jan 4, 2006)

Look in the Houston Chronicle online weather section, click on the link to southeast Texas lakes and rivers. Its down to 8000 or so today.


----------



## robalo (May 18, 2006)

*Ramp*

Where Did You Guys Put In? Kinda New To Lake Houston, Is That The Trinity Or San Jacinto River???


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

robalo said:


> Where Did You Guys Put In? Kinda New To Lake Houston, Is That The Trinity Or San Jacinto River???


San Jacinto. I launch at Good Times Bar & Marina.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

megjur said:


> Look in the Houston Chronicle online weather section, click on the link to southeast Texas lakes and rivers. Its down to 8000 or so today.


Thanks. Did not know the Chronicle was still around.


----------



## rjuarez (Apr 24, 2006)

We put in at Loves marina


----------



## panamafish (Aug 3, 2006)

rjuarez said:


> We put in at Loves marina


i live in crosby and i always drive to good times i have always heard that the river over by the railroad trussels has a lot of debris in the water or at least you really need to know that area because of sandbars was i mis informed i hope i was it would save me a trip down 90 and i really dont like the ramp at good times ...is the ramp any better at loves


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Won Hunglo said:


> Where can I get a dam report on the water flow numbers being released from Lake Houston dam?


here ya go http://weather.chron.com/autoasp/ch...reservoir/KHGX.reservoir&URL=/TX/Houston.html


----------



## rjuarez (Apr 24, 2006)

Panamafish- Loves is not bad, but you do have to know the area, one boat ramps drop off right away and the other you have to stay on the right side. As you go under the railroad use the 3rd or 4th railroad pillars(from the left side) and then angle towards the right side until you get out in the river area. From what I seen Good Times is not bad


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

The problem with Loves is the long Magnolia Gardens no wake zone. If you launch at Goodtimes, you only have the Newport no wake zone to deal with when heading to the dam. Be sure respect the no wake zones as there are a few boats with blue lights that like to give written awards for fast idle through the no wake zones.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

I always launch at Goodtimes...especially after I ripped the ear of my aluminum prop under the RR trestle. Broke down and bought me a SS prop--so iffin' I want to go that way, I just take it easy and idle.

And Won Hunglo--you're right about the written awards.... :biggrin:


----------



## Clint Powell (Mar 19, 2007)

How do you get to good times from crosby?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

old 90 west(or new 90) from 2100 to Sheldon rd. then north(right) ,, when it dead ends at garret rd. take a right. Be careful in the turn ahead. Follow the rd. about a mile and good times is on the left. If the sign is down its right past the Boat stalls. Be careful if your thinking of going after all this rain. It can be a trick to load and unload in that current.


----------



## txoutdoorsman53 (Jan 2, 2007)

go to San Jacinto River Authority website http://www.sjra.net/. You can also check on parts of Lake Houston


----------

